# Megavalanche Alpe d' Huez



## Miriquidi (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
wir fahren am 08.07. vom Erzgebirge nach Alpe d' Huez zum Megavalanche. Ein Zwischenstop ist auch in Nürnberg geplant.
Hat noch jemand Lust mit zu fahren? Ich hab auch noch einen Startplatz zu vergeben.
Infos: www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de


----------



## wurzeldödel (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo Miriquidi,

wann seit Ihr ungefähr in Nürnberg? Muss ich für den  Transport mein Bike zerlegen?

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (5. Juni 2009)

mensch,und solche möglichkeiten hat man wenn man verletzt ist


----------



## Miriquidi (6. Juni 2009)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Hallo Miriquidi,
> 
> wann seit Ihr ungefähr in Nürnberg? Muss ich für den  Transport mein Bike zerlegen?
> 
> der Wurzeldödel



Nu Grüsse,
denk mal wir sind so gegen 20:00 Uhr in Nürnberg. Ich sag dir noch mal wo wir halten.

Ciao, Miriquidi


----------



## Miriquidi (6. Juni 2009)

Meiki schrieb:


> mensch,und solche möglichkeiten hat man wenn man verletzt ist



...was hast dir den getan?


----------



## Meiki (8. Juni 2009)

leider das Becken gebrochen,kann saulang ned biken 

viel viel Spaß und glück beim Megaavalanche!!!!!


----------



## Miriquidi (9. Juni 2009)

Meiki schrieb:


> leider das Becken gebrochen,kann saulang ned biken
> 
> viel viel Spaß und glück beim Megaavalanche!!!!!



...das klingt nicht gut. Na dann gute Besserung.
Kannst ja auch mal bei uns im Erzgebirge vorbei kommen, wenn du wieder auf dem Damm bist. Wir haben da noch paar Dinge am Laufen.
www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de


----------



## Miriquidi (29. Juni 2009)

Reise Briefing:

Hallo Leute,
heute mal ein kleines Briefing.

Ich bringe mit:

Biertische, Pavillon, Kochplatte, Kaffeemaschine, Topf, Kochwerkzeug
Kaffee, Nudeln, Ketchup, Käse, Wurst
Montageständer, Schloß, normale Conti-Schläuche.

Ihr bringt mit:
Zelt, Stuhl, Schlafsack, Besteck, sonstiges Essen und Getränke, evl. kl. Grill, 
Werkzeug, Ersatzteile, Schloß, etc.

Vor Ort kann auch eingekauft werden.

Hat jemand ein großes Zelt?

Was brauchen wir noch:
einen 2. Montageständer, gutes Werkzeug,
Grill, 2. Kaffeemaschine, kl. Campingkocher
große Zelte (für 3 Personen aufwärts)

Schreibt mir mal, wer da was hat.
Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen?

www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de


----------



## Miriquidi (1. Juli 2009)

Die Starterliste ist online...
http://www.avalanchecup.com/megavalanche-alpe-dhuez-liste-des-inscrits-09.html


----------

